# The quest for a 5lb'r out of lake rupert.



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Lake rupert is my local lake thats 5 minutes away. Its a decent lake to kill some time on.Ive been fishing there for 17 years but only really targeted bass the last 3.In January while sitting and BS'n with dad we came to the realization that we have never caught anything bigger than a 1.5lb bass out of there.So this year we set out a goal to catch a 5lb'r out of that lake.I know the lake has plenty of big bass and was even at the lake when a dnr shock boat was loading up.The officer said they shocked a good number of bass in the 20" range.So that helped our confidence. Its now August 27th and that 5lb goal has not been realized. Now Im obsessed with it and have fished the lake any chance i get.To date I have landed 212 bass with the largest being 2.1 pounds.Ive fished all over the lake,shallow and deep spent hours on points and flats and have come up empty.I have a dnr fish map that i have updated through the year. Ive marked where ive caught all my fish and marked changes in the lake.Ill would like to share that map with you guys and hear your opinions or ideas on where based on my map you would target if you were to come to rupert.I have a nice arsenal of lures and tackle and the hottest baits have been the chrome and blue rattle trap. Strike king white shad spinner with silver and gold blade and zoom white super fluke weightless on the grass.Ive thrown many other baits that work really well in other lakes but just havent produced at rupert. These baits have been jig-n-pigs,many yamamoto baits,power worms,zoom baits,kvd cranks,buzz baits,chatter baits and only an occasional fish here or there. So if you guys dont mind let me know what you think. The yellow dots on the map are the areas that produce my catches.If there isnt a yellow dot i havent caught a fish there.
Thanks,
Randall


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

I noticed that most of your fish came from rock shorelines. Have you targeted the weeds/pads? Or did they just not produce? Answer this first, then we'll go from there.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Fish the slop and the old creek channel.


----------



## LearningtoFly (Apr 2, 2011)

I have a little advice to offer but most of it has nothing to do with _where_ to fish for your 5 pounder, rather it has to do with _when_ to fish for big ones. Specifically, the time of year to really concentrate on targeting big fish.
Early in the year, March through early spawn is when I've caught the vast majority of my best bass in Ohio. Big fish get metabolically active at lower temperatures than smaller fish and they tend to be kind of careless after a long winter with little to eat. If you can be the first person to put a pig 'n jig in front of a big bass early in March then you've got a great chance of catching a big, old, smart fish that won't even sniff your best presentation later in the spring or summer.
Mid to late fall can be decent as well and you'll be able to practice your cold water tactics so when winter breaks you can get your 5 pounder.
I guess the only other advice I could give is that it looks like you are really busting the shoreline. Obviously, if you are fishing from shore this is your only option. But, if you've got a boat, target the bass lurking around offshore structure and you might find some big ones that haven't been harassed by anglers all summer. 
Finally, creek arms are a great place to find bass fattening up during the fall and there seem to be some small points around the mouth of that creek. I'm pretty much just a creek/river smallie fisherman anymore so I don't know where the fish are in the lakes currently but I'd start with those points around the creek mouth and then work up into the creek arm as the water cools. If they aren't already doing it, baitfish will stage at the mouth then run up that creek as the water continues to cool and the bass will follow.


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

flukes produce for me near rocky shoreline, but try larger crayfish imitations later in the year on the rocks. yum money craw works for me. and another made buy yum i just cant think of the model. but these work for me at mogadore and all lakes are some what different


----------



## pulpfish1 (Aug 12, 2009)

Interesting. I will throw in two spots that intrigue me but they are really just unknowns since I have never been to this lake. There are many more spots that look good on the map but those two really jumped out to me for this time of year.I would scour both areas with electronics, throw out a marker buoy or two on anything irregular, (edge of a weed bed, rocks, sand, timber, etc..) and work those spots over thoroughly with confidence lures. In my case those would probably be a ten inch worm and a jig-n-pig. I would not concentrate on the bank except early or late in the day or on dark overcast days. Most of my time would be spent looking in water over eight feet deep. Good luck!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

ive fished lake rupert 100s of times. the channel is well defined throughout most of the lake. this time of year, i would scour the channel for irregularities like stumps on the edge of the channel or any sort of structure along the channel. 

there are big bass in there, keep at it. ive caught and seen some studs over the years.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Just like mo65 said.....have u targeted pad's at all?? Id spend a few hours punching pads and see where that gets u....just make sure ur using heavy braided line because the first time u do hook onto that 5 pounder....u dont want to lose it due to line failure!! Goodluck and we want to see photos when this mystical hawg appears!!!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I agree with Mo65 and Scum Frog. Try the Lily Pads. If you've tried the pads and had no luck. Like LOTP said target the main channel for stumps or structure. Also. One more thing. Are there any forage species in this lake? Perch? Crappie? Shad? Shiners? Fatheads? If so. Try to find a school of baitfish and you might do well then. Just my .2c


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

ostbucks98 said:


> So this year we set out a goal to catch a 5lb'r out of that lake.
> Its now August 27th and that 5lb goal has not been realized. Now Im obsessed with it and have fished the lake any chance i get.
> Thanks,
> Randall


Now here is a post that I can appreciate for it's honesty. True 5-pound Ohio largemouth (that are caught) are rare. From what I've learned, they are between nine and thirteen years old.

You've gotten some good advice so far. And I'll reiterate what LearningtoFly stated about time of the season/year. Your odds are much greater from ice-out until June. And then from September until ice-on. 

Now as far as where to find the big ones at Rupert... Tie on a 3/8oz. bass jig and tip it with a #11 Uncle Josh pork frog. Go up into the shallow muddy water. Find a laydown. And start pitchin' the jignpig. If you've got muddy water, the bass will stay shallow year round. (generally speaking)

Good luck!!!


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

This time of year id stay in 5' deep water and cast lakeside where the channel comes closest to the shore. Id be dragging bottom with jig , carolina rigged worm or crawdad lure or worm on spot remover stand up jig.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the great responses guys. Alot of good information and some things I have not tried.I do admit my weakness is deep water or underwater structure fishing. Im still trying to get a feel for what my electronics is telling me and using it to my advantage. 



> Have you targeted the weeds/pads? Or did they just not produce?


I fish the grass/pad alot and senkos and super fluke weightless are my most productive.Mostly targeting the less dense grass and the edges.On the dense grass I just cast on top of it and slowly drag to edge and let sink.Not sure how to get in the dense grass and pull a fish out of it.

I went out Saturday and put in 5 more hours. 3 more bass bringing the total to 215. Largest 1pound 7 ounces on square bill crank.I marked the location on the map in black. All 3 came from same area. Im really hoping to get out and hit it again a couple evenings this week using the information you all have shared. Thanks again and good luck out there.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

It's all about timing. Early Spring and late Fall will be your best bet. If you spend a lot of time on the water in November, you will catch that 5 pounder. A lot of my fish over 5lbs from Ohio public water have come in November.Check out these blog entries, they touch on this subject:

http://ohiobassblog.com/2011/04/30/catching-giant-ohio-bass-its-all-in-the-details/

http://ohiobassblog.com/2011/05/20/ohios-state-record-bass-part-2/

http://ohiobassblog.com/2011/05/02/...y”-largemouth-bass-from-ohio’s-public-waters/


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Darn, I was hoping you'd say you hadn't targeted the grass/pads, then I would have had an easy answer! Sounds like you're fishin' them right, maybe look for holes back in the thicker stuff. As far as draggin' them out, just med/hvy baitcasting tackle with braided line. I'd also try dragging a weedless Jitterbug or topwater frog through that stuff. Considering the fact the smaller fish came from the rocky shorelines, and you've fished the outer edges of the heavy cover without much success, the HOGS may be back in that jungle! The only other place I can think of would be out in the channel off those points(jig draggin' time). I haven't fished that lake in years but you're givin' me the fever! May have to check it out.:Banane37:


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Got out tonight and targeted deep water with the main channel close to the bank.Caught fish 216,217 and 218. The first 2 were typical 12" fish but fish 218 was my biggest bass from rupert to date. 3 lbs 11 ounces on a rattle trap in 18' of water. I picked a 100 yard section for tonight that Ive never spent more than 20 minutes at.It was 4:30pm when I got my first cast in and 7:13pm when I caught him.Though not the 5lb'r im after this definatly was gratifying and even stokes the fire more.Once again thanks for all the pointers and Ill keep you posted.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

whats the temp there and im with others on the pads and spro frog and arki jig with black,blue beaver trailer then hit grass area with buzz,bait and when that water starts to cool watch for fish busting shad on the surfes then cast trap or spinner bain along the sides of bait ball you will get the big girls they have to fatten up for ice time stay on it its comming soon


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

The water temp as of yesterday(8/30) was 75 degrees at the shallow end and 81 degrees near the damn.I did manage 4 more small fish on black/blue jig with black/blue zoom crawdad around falling trees.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice job on the 3 11! Your getting one step closer


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I should heed my own advice. I went out twice to a small lake this week and fished the heavy pads and slop with weedless plastics and only managed 8 bass with all but 2 shorts. I need to hit the channel myself but just like everyone else I don't like fishing deep cranks or jigs, boring.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

After looking at the pick with the pads in the background im sure if you pitch a soft plastic bait in the holes between the pads you will get some fish. Hopefully that 5lber!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Has the 5lbr. been caught yet?


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

Rod Hawg said:


> Has the 5lbr. been caught yet?



That's what I've been wondering.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

I think I'm going to hit Rupert in the morning. I've never fished there & I've always wanted to.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

Well, I fished it...caught one fish around 9:00 AM


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

nice job musikman! 

this guy sent me a pick of a legit 5lber that he caught the FIRST time he sets boat on water at rupert! ill try to get the pic up for you bro.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

Thanks buddy.

I don't mean to thread-jack, but, I caught a personal best today @ Rupert. I've hardly been fishing this year for many different reasons, but, I'm glad I did today. I would have gladly traded it for five 1#'s just so I can prove to myself that there's some consistency with my improving technique.

The photo could not have been worse, but, it was taken with my cell phone.

It was just nice to wet a line, enjoy the warm Fall weather, & catch a nice fish in the process.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

Awful photo I wish I'd had a buddy with me..My phone was also set so the resolution was as small as it gets so I can't blow up the photo without distorting it.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I think that's awesome. Catchin' a biggun' on your first day on a new lake is somethin' you'll never forget. Congratulations!!!

Now ostbucks better get one board your boat. Just joking...


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Very Nice job!


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)




----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

musikman43155 said:


>


That ain't five!! Just teasin'. Nice work!


----------

